# Excercise equipment and info for plus sizes



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2007)

*
"If fat people get fit, they accrue the health benefits of increased physical activity regardless of whether or not they lose body fat in the process."
-Professor Chris Riddoch, Department of Exercise & Health Sciences, University of Bristol, 2004​*
I believe one of the most important things fat people can do - and _don't_ do - is exercise. I'm not talking about jogging or aerobics, I'm talking about just movement, of nearly any type. I think a sedentary lifestyle is far more dangerous than being fat. 

So - here are some resources for plus-sized exercise equipment. The thought is that if we have something in the house to help us with beneficial movement, we're a step closer to actually using it. We have a few threads about exercises already, so I'd like this to stay primarily about equipment, including instructional resources, instead of specific exercises. 

There's an excellent information source here, from the National Institute Of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Diseases. They say:

_MOST very large people can do some or all of the physical activities in this booklet. You do not need special skills or a lot of equipment. You can do:

*Weight-bearing activities*, like walking, climbing stairs, and golfing, which involve lifting or pushing your own body weight.

*Nonweight-bearing activities*, like swimming and water workouts, which put less stress on your joints because you do not have to lift or push your own weight. If your feet or joints hurt when you stand, nonweight-bearing activities may be best for you.

*Lifestyle activities*, like gardening or washing the car, which are great ways to get moving. Lifestyle activities do not have to be planned out ahead of time.

Remember that physical activity does not have to be hard or boring to be good for you. Anything that gets you moving aroundeven for only a few minutes a dayis a healthy start to getting more fit.
_​
I'll amend that. *Don't*_ worry about getting fit_. Just concern yourself with improving your level of movement. Don't worry about how little you can do, or how much more your friends can do. *Just move your body. *

_
Note: check each piece of equipment for weight capacities. In my opinion, much of the equipment out there can handle more weight than they say - but... use your best judgment, and above all, stay safe. The usual disclaimers apply here - make sure you are healthy enough for physical activity and check with your doctor before beginning a new routine.
_*
Information: *

Yoga and exercise DVDs/tapes 


Sizewise info on health and fitness


Source: About.com Plus Size Exercise Resources


NIDDK Active At Any Size (Simply excellent resource with great links - online pages, also downloadable as a PDF)


Big Adventures (plus size scuba!)


Belly Dancing For Full Figured Women!

*Equipment:*

Trampolines and rebounders







Resistance Chair






Pedal Exerciser


Gazelle Power Plus


Urban Rebounder GYM edition







Exercise bands


Fitball (also, FitBALL® 101: Exercises for Plus Size and Under Active Adult DVD)


Biking gear


Plus size bicycles


RealSeat Bicycle Seats






= fat witch tested

Do you have any plus-size exercise equipment (generally speaking - equipment that handles over 300 pounds) to recommend? Post here and I'll add it to the list!


----------



## wistful (Aug 30, 2007)

Samantha,this post is an excellent resource!! I've been looking for a guide like this so I greatly appreciate you posting it.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 31, 2007)

I give this post 2 very enthusiastic thumbs up!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah be really careful. My best friend was just buying an eleptical machine and it was really difficult to find one that would handle weight over 250 pounds. Just so crazy. Like isn't that the target audience?..fat people? Why woulnd't you make the machines to hold larger weights..Makes no sense.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

great post and information, thank you !!!!!

as a little FYI one of the girls on the dims page said she had the resistance ball and she and i are similar sizes, and she suggested if you are a heavier weight, that you upsize the ball, cause it has a fair bit of sinkage under larger weights, just thought i would pass that along...

Great work on this board ladies...


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the post! I like that FitBall....it's nice to see that it holds up to 1,250 lbs!!!! I've bought one of the exercise balls at Target and always worried about it popping under me even though I know people who are much larger than me that sit on it with no problem. 

I highly recommend Water Aerobics. People look down on it thinking it is for old people but you can REALLY get a workout and it doesn't stress your joints. The resistant bands are also great in the water. I use to teach it at the YWCA and now I just take classes when I can, otherwise I swim laps. There is also a water bike class at the Y that I've been wanting to try out. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Suze (Sep 7, 2007)

excellent link.
Samantha are my favourite "dims-person"...always educational and intellectual posts!
i recently started training (not gaining  unfortunately for some  ) and i need the boost. not easy to jump up and down along with 15 other skinny girls at my training center at college.

btw...why is it that you only find people in perfect shape at training centers like mine? where are all the non-fit people!?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> excellent link.
> Samantha are my favourite "dims-person"...always educational and intellectual posts!
> i recently started training (not gaining  unfortunately for some  ) and i need the boost. not easy to jump up and down along with 15 other skinny girls at my training center at college.
> 
> btw...why is it that you only find people in perfect shape at training centers like mine? where are all the non-fit people!?



This is why I like the YMCA...it's more family oriented and seems to bring out a more balanced population to the gym. I still think back to when I had a Bally's fitness membership and I cringe..wow what a meat market that place was. Wow did they HATE fat people! It's ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## Suze (Sep 8, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> This is why I like the YMCA...it's more family oriented and seems to bring out a more balanced population to the gym. I still think back to when I had a Bally's fitness membership and I cringe..wow what a meat market that place was. Wow did they HATE fat people! It's ridiculous isn't it?



yes it is!, its a shame how that makes people refuse using the gym...I'm not training because i want to become a supermodel or loose -insert number her- pounds, i do it for my health.

:doh:


----------

